# lake mohawk



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

just got off the ice at mohawk. got to fish in one of the bays. there was anywhere from 1/1-2" to 5" very wierd how it froze. definatly needed to spud your way around. there is still a bunch of open water in the main lake but it was starting to slush up. we did really well. 4 of us went for about 5 hours and i would say we caught over 100 perch, a bunch of 10"ers a 13"er and the rest were all 6-8 inches, we also caught about a 4# saugeye, and a bunch of dink gills. was a great first ice bite. the fish were very positive today. will be back out there early in the morning tomorrow. can't wait till i can get to my good spots.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

That sure beats the OSP, don't it! Good job and thanks for the report.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah you ain't kidding about that. we were joking about it how we could have been there yesterday instead of osp. we just did'nt go check becuase we did'nt think there was any way possible that it was safe.but i'm glad we were wrong. i know where i will be now every day for the next few weeks.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

where are there public access points on Mohawk?...kept meaning to get down there last year just never got around to it. Will probably hit it up this year.

Don


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

From what i've read on here, as of right now there isn't any public access points for the lake.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Used to be members only. Fished it years back. Good lake for fishin and has some lake trout in it to! Couldnt believe they ski on it though.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

there is no public access to the lake. it is inside of a gated communitythe only way in is past te guard shack and you have to have a sticker on your vehicle.and the only way to get a sticker is to own a lot inside, or to be called in as a guest by someone that does own a lot there. as far as lake trout being in there?????? i don't think so . i have fished that lake for the last 6 years i fish almost everyday there is ice and about 4 days a week out of the boat all summer, i have never seen or heard of anyone catching a trout in the lake.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

This was prob 30 yrs ago. Im sure its subject to change but I have caught one. 22in of the marina dock. Best eatin fish I ever had! Bluegills were off the hook. Hated de-scalin them but loved eatin em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

well i guess anything is possible , i'm just saying i have never seen or heard of any trount in there. and yes the gill fishing can be unreal at times. and the crappies and perch to .


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i fished it a log time ago but now i dont know any one that lives there i wish i did i would love to fish it hint hint,,and meet some of the members in my area, mark


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

just got off the ice. started at 7:00 this morning. caught 1 13" perch over a pound and a few 9's and a bunch of dinks nothing like yesterday. think the cold front really shut them down. they were much more lathargic than yesterday and not aggresive at all. also caught some 6" gills and lost about a 12" crappie in the hole. ice did not improve at all from yesterday but i am sure it will make some ice tonight.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

here is a pic of the one JUMBO todayhttp://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=27816&stc=1&d=1262391102


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy Cow.... Nice!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My old buddy Bigggcountry and I used to hit Mohawk on the ice several years back. His aunt used to live there and she'd call the guard shack and leave our names as guests. Awesome lake to ice fish, especially at night for the crappies. We had more fun out there than a little bit.

Very nice perch.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah it's a hard lake to beat. and your right the crappie fishing is unreal at night. i have a spot marked where i can catch 15-20 of those perch a day but i can't get there yet i am 382' from the spot. i am thinking i will be able to get to it before the weekend is over. i tried spudding my way out there but it was still to iffy for me. it's just one of those sweet spots thats a spot on a spot and you have to be right on it to get into those jumbos good. also the camera is a must. becasue when they come in they usually have between 6 and 20 smaller ones with them and you have to play keep away forever before the jumbo can get to the bait. i could put you right on the spot and almost guarentee you would'nt catch one of the jumbos without the camera. because the smaller one are just way more aggresive and as soon as you hook one the gig is up and the jumbo just moves on.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

heading out the door right now to go out there...... report this afternoon when i get home and hopefully some pics .


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

just got home . went there this morning only to find that where i was fishing yesterday was wide open water this morning. the wind really reaked havok on the ice. there was a piece of open water near the damn yesterday that was about 10 times bigger this morning. all the way over to the bay i was fishing. so i went to the west side of the lake and got out on another bay . tons of perch and gills but mostly dinks and a few crappies. ice was about 3'' and building while i was there. i ended up keeping about 10 perch and half a dozen gills and 1 crappie but nothing over 10'' . also saw some giant pike. it is brutally cold out there. now if the wind would just die down so that open water could lock up.


----------

